# 4-6-13 trail cam pics



## Art Vandelay (Apr 6, 2013)

Black 60

Talk about a late rut.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 6, 2013)

2013 MP6 Black







2012 Red 40


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 6, 2013)

2013 Red 40


----------



## Blazin (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice batch of pics


----------



## knothole (Apr 11, 2013)

I don't think it is a case of a late rut in the first pic, they were just horny. :hmm3grin2orange: Nice pics


----------

